# Attempted Abduction In Petawawa



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 May 2008)

Attempted Abduction

Ontario Provincial Police are hoping you can help track down three suspects, after an attempted abduction in Petawawa Monday night. 
Police say a young woman was pushing her infant in a stroller on Victoria Street when she was approached by two men. One man tried to grab the stroller, while the other man assaulted the woman. When the woman fought back, the men ran to a waiting red car, driven by a third man with glasses.

Police have released a description of both the car and the suspects:

Suspect 1: possibly with a nose or facial injury

White male 
Approx. 17-18 years of age 
Black spiked hair 
Black goatee  
Between 5'8"-5'9" 
Stocky build 
Blue eyes 
Wearing a red t-shirt, black jeans and thick long gold chain with a $ charm.
Suspect 2

White male 
Approx. 17-18 years of age 
Approx. 5'7" 
Blonde brush cut hair 
Stocky build 
Wearing long green t-shirt and green shorts
Suspect Vehicle

Red 
Older model 
4 door 
Dented rear bumper 
Burnt and broken passenger side tail light 
Black plastic bag with red tape over rear driver's side window
If you know anything, call pper Ottawa Valley OPP at 613-735-0188 or Crimestoppers at 1800-222-8477.

Stay tuned to A-Channel for the latest


----------



## JesseWZ (9 May 2008)

That is a fair amount of detail for a vehicle description, it will be tough for it to be driven on busy streets. Hopefully they will be caught.


----------



## Sigger (9 May 2008)

You go girl!


> Suspect 1: possibly with a nose or facial injury


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2008)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> That is a fair amount of detail for a vehicle description, it will be tough for it to be driven on busy streets. Hopefully they will be caught.



The broken rear window indicates it's probably stolen & ditched by now, possibly set on fire.


----------



## JesseWZ (9 May 2008)

I never thought of that, I guess that is why I'm not a LEO.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (9 May 2008)

Start looking in the Nelson St Apartments in Pembroke.  Sounds like about average for some of the residents in that enclave.


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The broken rear window indicates it's probably stolen & ditched by now, possibly set on fire.





Usually, if that were the case, they wouldn't bother to guntape plastic over it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Usually, if that were the case, they wouldn't bother to guntape plastic over it.



Not very familiar with stolen cars are you George?  A gaping hole with broken glass is more apt to get them pulled over. Another thing that leads me to believe it was likely stolen, is the great description, right down to the burnt tailight, but nobody got a plate number. Perhaps it didn't have one. Anyway, it was just out loud thinking and not anything to get in a pissing contest over...........or hijack the thread about 8)


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 May 2008)

Way to go!!!! Just goes to show you, there's no greater force than the love than a mother/father has for a child, especially when it's their own.  I can't imagine being in that situation, but, there will be hell to pay if it does!  :skull: :threat:


----------

